# Batteries - Safe or Not



## DougP (26/8/21)

Dropped my 2 batteries.
Are these safe to still or not ?













Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (26/8/21)

I've used mine like that without issue.
Just have to watch for leaks.
And that they don't get stuck in the mod.
If it charges without issues it should work without issue too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DougP (26/8/21)

M.Adhir said:


> I've used mine like that without issue.
> Just have to watch for leaks.
> And that they don't get stuck in the mod.
> If it charges without issues it should work without issue too.


Thanks for that....

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/21)

DougP said:


> Dropped my 2 batteries.
> Are these safe to still or not ?
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Doug,
You asked if they were safe or not, and the answer is an emphatic *NO!* 
The answer to whether you COULD use them however is yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DougP (26/8/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Doug,
> You asked if they were safe or not, and the answer is an emphatic *NO!*
> The answer to whether you COULD use them however is yes


Rather play it safe and keep them one side me thinks 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/21)

DougP said:


> Rather play it safe and keep them one side me thinks
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Please do Doug ... I would rather take my hands of the handlebars at the end of the old Kyalami straight balls to the wall, before vaping with them erm "bombs"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/21)

I would toss the batteries right away! Until you have seen a 18650 vent you don't really understand! Vape Batteries scare the crap out of me! I am very very wary of them!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (26/8/21)

I would agree with other comments. A set of new batteries +-R300 or a week in hospital caused by venting batteries. Trust me, you really do not want a set of them venting. Its the most horrible experience in your life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (26/8/21)

Batteries tossed, not worth the risk 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Morix (28/11/21)

DougP said:


> Dropped my 2 batteries.
> Are these safe to still or not ?
> 
> 
> ...


Not worth it. Ditch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

